

Coda Notes: a Safari Extension - absconditus
http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/06/coda-notes-previe/

======
Timothee
I'm sorry for the off-topic but I can't help it with that blog design: is
-webkit-transform: rotate() the new <marquee> tag? The Panic team creates
great products with fantastic designs, but I find this choice a bit motion-
sickness-inducing.

Back on-topic: it's great that Safari is now offering an official way to have
extensions. I had tried at one point to write a plug-in for Safari and soon
realized that the existing ones (e.g. 1Password, Evernote) relied on "hacks"
and work-arounds. Let's just hope the extensions are as easy to develop as for
other browsers, like Chrome. (with which I recently dabbled with)

~~~
tree_of_item
I was wondering why the page was giving me a headache. It looks awful on Linux
+ Chrome.

~~~
wwortiz
The whole page is jagged and ugly and makes me upset at this design choice.

------
Perceval
Safari Extensions seems to be basically the same technology that went into
their Dashboard widgets. I wonder if Apple has been reaching out to all the
Dashboard widget creators to see if they want to develop for Safari too?

I wonder how closely the Safari Extension Gallery will follow the Dashboard
Widgets Download page: <http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/>

Mozilla, in addition to their normal extension architecture, has been
developing another type of extension, using the same technologies that Apple
is using here: Javascript, HTML, and CSS. They call their framework Jetpack:
<https://jetpack.mozillalabs.com/>

~~~
vena
It's the same way Google Chrome extensions are built, isn't it? I just assumed
this is Apple blessing what's really just a part of WebKit...

